# Screeching cockatiel!



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi I was just wondering if cockatiels are generally noisy or if it's just my mums. She screetches a lot but especially when my mum leaves the room. She tries to follow her out of the room. My mum has to put her in the cage if she is going out of the room for anything longer than a toilet break. Any ideas?


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Anyone????


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I dont have a cockatiel but I know someone who does and he said they can get like this .. Just like parrots, becoming attached to one person and getting noisy or acting out when that person isnt around...


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

How long has she had it? Was it handreared? How old is it?
As already said they can get very attached to one person as they see them as a mate or their flock - so as birds in the wild don't leave each other on their own it's no different in captivity, so they panic when we leave them.

My 24yr old goffins cockatoo was a screamer when she was given to me last year, it just took lots of time and patience, lots of toys, food and things to keep them busy, a radio left on can also help. Mine is into everything so I have to change her toys or make new ones every couple of days to keep her mind active, and I hide a good bit of her food in things so she has to work to get them so she tires herself out, otherwise she gets bored and starts screeching. To stop your mums bird screeching, when you do leave the room return before she screeches - even if it is only a minute or 2 - reward and do it again when she has chilled out, just make the time you leave the bird longer and they learn to relax when you're not about instead of worrying where you have gone. 
Mine now doesn't make a peep and it's rare she calls for me and only screeches if she sees the deer in the yard or a horse, and like at the mo, she is happily in her cage with the door open shredding a huge ball of paper and attacking her babble ball which keeps making noises whenever she pokes it - when i first got her if I let her out of the cage it was hard to get her back in as she thought she was going to be left in it as her old owners never took her out at all but now she goes in on her own and plays away and is happy to. 
If all that fails then you could try another cockateil for her bird so it's never on its own?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

We have a 6yr old amazon who screeches alot. I think some of it is excitement or anger (if my poor OH goes near her!), etc but she used to screech if I went out of the room after playing with her.

As suggested, I just kept the time I went out brief & managed to come back in before she started screeching. I never come back in to the room whilst she's screeching, I will always try & wait until she stops. Luckily it wasn't that bad although she still hates me being on the phone so I have to go in to another room or I'd never be able to hold a conversation


----------

